# Do you care about the regular season ?



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think this is a legit question after winning 67 games last year, getting excited about the postseason and going into the playoffs as the favorites, we all know how it ended. 

Is there still any reason to see the regular season as more than the warm-up stage to get the tickets for the playoffs or will it still be exciting to watch ? As a Mavs fan I really don't know what to think about the start of the season right now, watching basketball is always great but it would be even better if we could appreciate it.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

As you said, last year was a classic lesson in misplaced trust. I've always looked at it as "don't get embarrassed", and "don't fall too far behind"; now, I'm burnt even more:

As long as they make the playoffs, I don't care.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ill tell you who doesnt care about regular season. Shaq. I predict him to play around 40-50 games this year in the regular season.


----------



## KWStumpy (Oct 2, 2005)

I care. I don't care if we win 70 games or if we're the 1 seed. I just care because i like to watch basketball. As long as we make the playoffs i'm content. 

Well, beating GS a couple times would be nice too...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

KWStumpy said:


> I care. I don't care if we win 70 games or if we're the 1 seed. I just care because i like to watch basketball. As long as we make the playoffs i'm content.
> 
> Well, beating GS a couple times would be nice too...


Beating them might not be enough, it's got to be a beating. :clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

ummmm....

The main difference between last year and this year when these two teams meet? Cro is on opposing teams.....

So the only player showing ANY heart in the series is in a different uniform.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It would take some serious drama for me to tune in more than once or twice a week. Locker room brawl (think Mbenga karate kicking Diop in the head to gain the starting job) or paternity suit against Dirk (Kobe's baby is *HIS*!).

Otherwise, it's pretty dull. :|


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

xray said:


> think Mbenga karate kicking Diop in the head to gain the starting job


that would make me tune in if Mbenga said after wards that for the rest of the season 4 of his 6 fouls per game would be some kind of karate move to said opponent. We could place bets, "Whose MBenga gonna get and what body parts will be involved?" Or maybe if he promised all blocked shots to go crashing back into the face of the shooter. That would suck...Get your shot swatted back into your face bloodying your nose, as you grab it in pain you catch a karate chop to the nuts...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Now your talking. :clap2: 

I really like Mbenga's potential (pretend like you've never heard me say that before). He could and should be our athletic enforcer inside - and the fact he's a black belt makes it all the more intriguing.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> So the only player showing ANY heart in the series is in a different uniform.


ROFL


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> ROFL


...... as long as you got a kick out of it. :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> ...... as long as you got a kick out of it. :biggrin:


:thumbdown:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> :thumbdown:


:starwars:


----------

